# Is the PS3 Doomed?



## pikachucrackpipe (Jul 11, 2007)

Try not to be all fanboyish and annoying.

But seriously do you think it's doomed? Considering MS's massive failure rate on consoles.


----------



## lagman (Jul 11, 2007)

QUOTE(pikachucrackpipe @ Jul 11 2007 said:


> Try not to be all fanboyish and annoying.
> 
> But seriously do you think it's doomed? Considering MS's massive failure rate on consoles.



Do you mean Sony's massive failure...?
Maybe I didn't get it.
I'll say no, anyway.


----------



## Hadrian (Jul 11, 2007)

Microsoft failure rate? Ok they're not making much money off it but I'm sure its raking it in on the Live stuff.

I don't see PS3 selling as well as PS1 or PS2, might match the original Xbox sales perhaps.


----------



## Samutz (Jul 11, 2007)

I'm hoping so, just so Konami will be forced to release MGS4 on 360 or Wii. I will not buy a PS3 to play MGS4. I will, however, buy a 360.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 11, 2007)

If this years E3 is anything to go by the probably not, so far they have mustered the best show (admittedly I have not sat through them all in full yet).
Still no chance of me buying one though (a new graphics card, motorbike or RAID versus a PS3, associated junk and a game or two is no contest).


----------



## pikachucrackpipe (Jul 11, 2007)

QUOTE(lagman @ Jul 11 2007 said:


> QUOTE(pikachucrackpipe @ Jul 11 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Try not to be all fanboyish and annoying.
> ...




no the rings of fire or death or whatever
and then admitting they used cheap parts for their consoles but now will fix them.

you shouldn't have to worry if your console will fuck up and die over casual gameplay like alot of 360 users.


----------



## ShadowXP (Jul 11, 2007)

i was impressed with Sony's conference at E3 today, they showed off lots of good stuff and i'm a sucker for pretty shiny games with lots of big guns and explosions, which there was alot of. give the PS3 1-2 years and i think it'll do alright. it's main problem is the price. goddamn £400 is alot of fucking money. also the new features of Home are pretty cool novelities but thats all they are, it needs something much more solid than real-time photo downloading.

oh, and Metal Gear Solid 4 looks EPIC.


----------



## Linkiboy (Jul 11, 2007)

while(1) {
if (sony != doomed) {
PS3=doomed;
}
else {
sony = PS3/0;
}
}


----------



## pikachucrackpipe (Jul 11, 2007)

yeah and mgs4 is ps3 exclusive
the only thing is i hated mgs3 and mgs2 wasn't that good so i hope mgs4 isn't a disappointment.


----------



## ShadowXP (Jul 11, 2007)

also Naughty Dog + Suckerpunch = epic. Ratchet & Clank, too.

was anyone else hyped for a brand new proper fucking Crash Bandicoot when they mentioned Naughty Dog? i sure as hell was.

by the way anyone notice that there was a handful of Tomb Raider/PoP clones? lots of jungles of lots of year 2100 shooters and cities.. not much variation but damn i bet they play well.


----------



## pikachucrackpipe (Jul 11, 2007)

QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Jul 11 2007 said:


> while(1) {
> if (sony != doomed) {
> Â Â PS3=doomed;
> Â Â }
> ...



select w.games, p.games, x.games
from wii w, ps3 p, xbox360 x
where price > '49.99'and rating > '8.5' and description = 'w00t'
group by rating


----------



## Wuschmaster (Jul 11, 2007)

sony is dead


----------



## T!b0 (Jul 11, 2007)

Well I would say Sony killed his baby when they decided not to make it a gaming support, but a multimedia support;
hence setting its price far too high for gamers,
hence not selling much babies. (ugh.. that sounds just plain wrong  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )

Who would devellop a game on PS3 knowing that if they do it on another platform they will sell it much better?
Simple maths huh?


Well, hopefully for Sony, in a year or so with the price drop, the sales should take off and devellpers will come back to it.
But since then, monster baby PS3 is in for a lonely long walk through the desert...

Heh what do I know, just my 2cents!


----------



## Linkiboy (Jul 11, 2007)

QUOTE(pikachucrackpipe @ Jul 11 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Jul 11 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > while(1) {
> ...


'MAKE' error: ps3 undeclared


----------



## TaMs (Jul 11, 2007)

No. Console that has mgs4 and ffxiii exclusively can't be doomed. And ps3 selling pretty good anyway. 



			
				QUOTE(T!b0) said:
			
		

> Who would devellop a game on PS3 knowing that if they do it on another platform they will sell it much better?
> Simple maths huh?



If you make tons of sucky games on lower priced consoles it doesn't mean that they sell. And you will endup paying same price for 360 because of the online gaming fees (maybe hd-dvd drive also?).


----------



## Scorpin200 (Jul 11, 2007)

After what i saw today..........yes. No not really it's just will never match nintendo, so in a sense yes


----------



## fatfrank (Jul 11, 2007)

i don't think the ps3 is doomed.  I'm no expert or anything but the way i see it, they will lose some money with it maybe...  then again, we don't know what to expect in the long run, i mean DSs are still selling like crazy and it's been released so long ago (starting the timeline from phat).

Sony announced a price drop so, even if still expensive, will be set to a more reasonnable pricelet's bet something around the 500$, wich is nothing, i remember buying a saturn at that price when i was young, and things were cheaper back then.

Also never underestimate sony,they always seem to come up with the killer app that everyone wants or makes the console special, like the MGS series of course, the FF (even if they seem to be going back to their old friend nintendo more and more lately) series, and games like Shadow of the Colossus.


----------



## cressless (Jul 11, 2007)

PS3 has a lot of potential, the hardware on the system is far better than 360 (I've had to send mine back twice already for two different problems and its not even 6 months old).

On the other hand, the PS3 has no _good_ exclusive games on it right now. I think they could balance out if they play their cards right. Lowering the system price is a good step in the right direction at least. Four or five _good_exlusive releases and there are enough cross-platforms for people to make the purchase.

Nintendo made a comeback after two not-so-great systems; sony can do it as well  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I guess we'll see; the more competition the better!

~Cress~


----------



## Scorpin200 (Jul 11, 2007)

hmmm yeas and no it's just everyone doesn't share your enthusiasm, and all sony has is endless sequels that everybody is tired of now. Why do you suppose they are making a modified ps2 that is going to try to work like the wii? They finally realize that Nintendo is doing that right thing to attract customers that's why.


----------



## natkoden (Jul 11, 2007)

PS3 Ruled the E3!


----------



## Linkiboy (Jul 11, 2007)

QUOTE(TaMs @ Jul 11 2007 said:


> No. Console that has mgs4 and ffxiii exclusively can't be doomed. And ps3 selling pretty good anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But... all PS3 games are on BluRay disks, which are pretty expensive.


----------



## Vater Unser (Jul 11, 2007)

this was the first E3 on which Sony's press conference impressed me the most...
the PS3's exclusive games are just breathtaking, especially MGS4 and Killzone 2...and I believe the PS3 will eventually outsell the XBox360 in 2008 or 2009, when it's available for a reasonable price


----------



## DjFIL (Jul 11, 2007)

I'm still personally happy that I chose the 360 early in it's running.  There was only 1 PS3 title I really wanted and that was WipeOut HD... but Killzone 2 and MGS4 did look impressive, but not ones that would make me buy a PS3.  I'll stick with my 360.


----------



## iTech (Jul 11, 2007)

QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Jul 11 2007 said:


> QUOTE(pikachucrackpipe @ Jul 11 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Jul 11 2007 said:
> ...


----------



## skullstatue (Jul 11, 2007)

No, I actually believe that the PS3 is about to sell like crazy. I'm thinking about buying one, since I've heard that it's open source, and you can run Linux on it, but most of all the prices might go down. I'm not sure how sturdy it is though, I hope nothing similar to the horrible 1-4 PS2 Disk Read Error bullshit doesn't arise. (Not to mention my old PS2 broke and I have about four games I haven't even played yet).


----------



## ozzyzak (Jul 11, 2007)

PS3 is not doomed.  It is in fact, much more ready to deal with future technology than the Wii or 360.  I'm not a Sony fanboy, in fact I own no Sony systems, but you'd have to be crazy not to realize that three years from now, Sony will be putting out things still pushing the boundaries of the hardware, while the Wii and 360 will have already been pushed as far as they can go.


----------



## Hadrian (Jul 11, 2007)

It may be more future proof (at the moment) but that still doesn't mean its gonna be massive. Next year will be make or break for it. If it can hold its own, even in 3rd place then it'll go far, if the Wii or 360 are way ahead then developer support will go down.

We've all seen consoles, handhelds and computers with more power not do so well.

This is the first time where a console can be 3rd place and still be a big success.


----------



## VmprHntrD (Jul 11, 2007)

I voted yes as there wasn't a 3rd option.

My yes is based on the fact they priced themselves right out of the average consumer and anyone on a budget unless they're patient enough to wait 6-12mo scrounging up a few bucks fighting temptation.  I mean yay, (not really) they did a so-called price drop...but it's fake with the new unit with the 80GB or so drive for a 'cheap' $600 with that failure of a title motorsport (failure due to issues with it) as either is still too high.  Yes it does have a BR player, but unless you're in the market for one of those too and feel confident enough IT will win that format war there's not a whole lot of good reasons to want it short of deep pockets type who consider it chump change (to me and many it's a rent check at $600.)

While the unit does have a few exclusives like MGS4 which they paid a shit ton of cash to make it that way seeing it's the last MGS to be made by Kojima for good that'll be a draw.  Yes it has the FF numbered series and a few others on that list of 11 that may or may not be worth it.  But really when your competition is selling you through at multiple factor to 1 ratio (both 360 and especially Wii which you can buy 2 for the price of 1 PS3) they're not going to gain much ground.  Huge stuff they had, plenty of it they lost that means a lot to a lot of people such as GTA, Dragon Quest, and many more which are exclusive elsewhere or will pop out first on the 360.

To me that's why it's a YES, because to and for Sony to not be so-called 'doomed' they'd need to take #1 again to help offset their multi-hundred dollar losses per unit moved and that just isn't going to happen.


----------



## adgloride (Jul 11, 2007)

I voted yes, as so far it is doomed.  Sony have to get their acts together.  At E3 they should the screens from a distance away and you couldn't see the action.  They showed too many FMV sequences instead of actual gameplay (That trick doesn't work anymore).  $100 more for 80gb compared to 60gb.  Not much of a price drop.  Sony could do with reducing it by another $150 and letting you add your own harddrive.  After all you can add any 2.5" harddrive to it.


----------



## ozzyzak (Jul 11, 2007)

I think people are forgetting that doomed basically means indefinetly.  You can't be 'kind of' doomed or 'sort of' doomed.  Doomed is pretty much the same as destiny or death.  Are all of you who think the PS3 is doomed really saying that you think this console will be a complete and utter failure?

BTW I'm not saying that you're wrong for thinking so, I'm just curious to see how many people think this console will completely bomb.


----------



## VmprHntrD (Jul 12, 2007)

I think I spoke my reasoning already, but to make it easy.

For NOW it is doomed, and may stay that way, but since there wasn't a 3rd choice such as: 'if they make it a reasonable price and competitive and get a LOT of good games' then I'd have clicked that.

I feel when the price matches the 360 and they offer some sound titles, and plenty of them that aren't just 'advanced' but actually just are unique to the system, they'll have a chance.

As it stands now, they're screwed, even that fake price drop is more of an insult than anything.


----------



## jimmy j (Jul 12, 2007)

Definitely not. I love my 360 and I think its a much better platform at the moment, but I can see myself buying a PS3 in a couple of years. 

Once Halo 3 is out of the way a lot of people are going to jump ship too


----------



## Legend (Jul 12, 2007)

Ummm... Kingdom Hearts, anyone?


----------



## Scorpin200 (Jul 12, 2007)

PS3 Ruled the E3!




ummm nintendo is #1


----------



## skullstatue (Jul 12, 2007)

No, I think the PS3 is doing very well at E3, I don't see much of Nintendo. I might not be looking hard enough though.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Jul 12, 2007)

If you vote Yes your either (A)Nintendo Fanboy or (B)Microsoft Fanboy, COME OUT COME OUT WHEREVER YOU ARE


----------



## deathfisaro (Jul 12, 2007)

In North America, 360 sold 2 million units in first 8 months, PS3 sold 1.5 million units in first 8 months. If PS3 is doomed because of low sales, then so is 360 because Wii sold like 7 million in first 8 months. 

PS3 is sold more than what people think, just because 360's been around for forever it always owns the charts. But weekly sales? PS2 sold more than 360 last week in North America, and I think that's one of the reasons PS3 looks like it's doing shit.

Who would want expensive PS3, when there are amazing games coming out for PS2 and PSP? Well of course someone like me, who owns a PSP already and wants to play PS2 games upconverted by using 20(obsolete now right?)/60GB model which includes Emotion Engine. 

And for ZeWarrior, it doesn't take a fanboy to think PS3 is doomed. I'm neither Sony fanboy or Nintendo fanboy, and I don't hate 360 or Microsoft (well, as far as non-gaming product goes I hate M$. VISTA is a song in OTO2, not an operating system.) But I hate people who hate other consoles, keep the negative comments inside. How often do you walk around streets saying negative (and doesn't matter wether other people agree or it's only your imagination) comments about other people? Do they say things like "Hey girl, your face is pollution stay home" "Dude you're sweating lard" "Super Spastic"


----------



## pikachucrackpipe (Jul 12, 2007)

I played my PS3 for about 2 hours last night and didn't have any issues with it. It didn't freeze and I tested it's limit throughout that time. Their network isn't bad but the graphics on some icons suck but that's not a big issue.
One thing is you can add money to your 'wallet' on your account on the fly unlike the wii were you have to buy in store points - i dropped like 30 bucks and didn't blink twice about it :\



QUOTE(natkoden @ Jul 11 2007 said:


> PS3 Ruled the E3!
> 
> That's another thing, I read some stories online and downloaded some e3 trailers from PSN but haven't watched them yet.
> 
> ...


You do know that Xbox 360 and PS3 games *are the same price* ... right?


----------



## BlueStar (Jul 12, 2007)

QUOTE(pikachucrackpipe @ Jul 12 2007 said:


> You do know that Xbox 360 and PS3 games *are the same price* ... right?



Which equals less profit to the company shipping games on more-expensive-to-produce media.


----------



## Hit (Jul 12, 2007)

Everybody who voted No is a fanboy of Sony
Even the sony boys(Sony staff) played the wii at E3, i had some picture of it!
Damn its just monkey idea
This is sony;
-Lets put all shitty not needed stuff in it so it looks like we got a better piece of hardware
-Lets drop the price that we need to pay $100 voor each Ps3 we dont need it anyway

Nintendo;
-Lets make an fun console

http://nexgenwars.com/
1# 51.1% Wii
2# 29.2% 360
3# 19.7% PS3
Lots more people own an wii then an Ps3


----------



## cardyology (Jul 12, 2007)

all this "P$3 suX0rz, Wii FTW! lolzzzzzz" crap is really really old and tired....

I am a hardcore gamer.

I have a Wii (2 actually  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ) and a 360....

...the only reason I have no PS3.....? 
The price. 

When its


----------



## Hit (Jul 12, 2007)

QUOTE(cardyology @ Jul 12 2007 said:


> all this "P$3 suX0rz, Wii FTW! lolzzzzzz" crap is really really old and tired....
> 
> I am a hardcore gamer.
> 
> ...


----------



## ozzyzak (Jul 12, 2007)

QUOTE(Hit @ Jul 12 2007 said:


> QUOTE(cardyology @ Jul 12 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > all this "P$3 suX0rz, Wii FTW! lolzzzzzz" crap is really really old and tired....
> ...


----------



## pikachucrackpipe (Jul 12, 2007)

QUOTE(BlueStar @ Jul 12 2007 said:


> QUOTE(pikachucrackpipe @ Jul 12 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > You do know that Xbox 360 and PS3 games *are the same price* ... right?
> ...



its still profit and it doesn't effect the end user.... so what's your complain again?


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 12, 2007)

QUOTE(deathfisaro @ Jul 12 2007 said:


> How often do you walk around streets saying negative (and doesn't matter whether other people agree or it's only your imagination) comments about other people? Do they say things like "Hey girl, your face is pollution stay home" "Dude you're sweating lard" "Super Spastic"



Surprisingly often actually (pretty much every time I go anywhere with a lot of people which actually is only every few days now), the only problem is my hearing is shot meaning everyone in about 10 meters hears me.


Still I already went, having now seen most of what each presentation had to offer Sony took it. However if there was three piles of crap on the floor the one that had a daisy on top would be the best and this pretty much sums my feelings on E3 up so far. The action riddled "RPG" in Sony's presentation was probably the only thing the piqued my interest.

Edit: I have tried on more than one occasion to get into metal gear solid titles, failed every time.


----------



## BlueStar (Jul 12, 2007)

QUOTE(pikachucrackpipe @ Jul 12 2007 said:


> QUOTE(BlueStar @ Jul 12 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(pikachucrackpipe @ Jul 12 2007 said:
> ...



I'm not complaining, I was just explaining why the guy who mentioned it counted it as an additional problem for the PS3.  If they're not selling as many games and the games are also costing them more to make, that has an effect on the question of doomed/undoomed.


----------



## pikachucrackpipe (Jul 12, 2007)

well i suppose but i think if the game sells atleast 250k copies, the cost of the game is like 23 bucks still.
maybe less for some games with in game advertisements.


----------



## 754boy (Jul 12, 2007)

This thread needs to be closed seriously. Sony is not doomed obviously. They still have one trick left up their sleeve with MGS4. And I'm a Nintendo fanboy at heart and I voted no. But if MGS4 does head to the 360 then I would have to say the PS3 days would be numbered. There are no other games left that people are interested in, seriously.


----------



## pikachucrackpipe (Jul 12, 2007)

you think everything needs to be closed.
i made this thread for a reason and that reason was to get people's opinions on the ps3 and if they feel it is doomed.
i thought people could be unfanboyish for a second and give a serious thought into this.


----------



## ozzyzak (Jul 12, 2007)

QUOTE(pikachucrackpipe @ Jul 12 2007 said:


> you think everything needs to be closed.
> i made this thread for a reason and that reason was to get people's opinions on the ps3 and if they feel it is doomed.
> i thought people could be unfanboyish for a second and give a serious thought into this.




Did you really?  This post makes me LOL.  It'd be nice to think that people wouldn't be total fanboys, but I knew the fanboys would be out in full force.


----------



## pikachucrackpipe (Jul 12, 2007)

yeah maybe it was stupid for me to think people could be unbiased.
its not like i posted this on a playstation or xbox forum site. not giving the nintendo option, i thought it would be worth a shot.


----------



## [M]artin (Jul 12, 2007)

MGSO kept the PSP alive for a short time but I don't think the correlation is the same here when talking about MGS4 and the PS3.

The PS3 is still a baby, it hasn't even been out for a full year yet, there's no way it can be doomed.

There'll be a breakout title that'll lure gamers in somewhere down the line, it's just a matter of time. What the PS3 needs is a dynamic online multiplayer title that can help propel it's sales much like SOCOM did many years ago, IMO.


----------



## 754boy (Jul 12, 2007)

QUOTE(pikachucrackpipe @ Jul 12 2007 said:


> you think everything needs to be closed.
> i made this thread for a reason and that reason was to get people's opinions on the ps3 and if they feel it is doomed.
> i thought people could be unfanboyish for a second and give a serious thought into this.



You've been here nearly as long as I have so u should know lol. Flamewars erupt EASILY here. All you gotta do is mention Sony and something bad in the same sentence


----------



## skullstatue (Jul 12, 2007)

The PS3 isn't doomed, I don't even own a working PS2 anymore. Call me a fanboy (I loved my Gamecube more than anything) and I will kick you in the sunken hole where your nuts used to dangle, lol. It's just a video game console, if it succeeds then I will be happy, if it doesn't then I will be happy too. I don't wake up and say, "Today I will kill myself if that dammed PS3 doesn't outsell the Xbox360." Competition is good, we need competition, competition is your friend.


----------



## cardyology (Jul 12, 2007)

QUOTE(ozzyzak @ Jul 12 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Hit @ Jul 12 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(cardyology @ Jul 12 2007 said:
> ...


----------



## VmprHntrD (Jul 12, 2007)

Well thing is between the PS2 and PS3 generations Sony made a lot of bad public statements, doubled the initial asking price of their system, tried pitching it as an all in 1 media box, and got ballsy enough to tell people to STFU that they were being nice to people saying they priced it too cheap.

That pissed off a TON of both long standing Sony hardware owners (like myself) and fueled the fires of people who have been strongly allied in their buying power to one of the other guys.  Honestly Sony basically asked for and well deserved the abuses they've have shoveled at them since pre-launch with their very arrogant, bizarre, and generally very bad behavior.

Now they've stepped up and are trying to act like the caring company by knocking down the price of the 60GB unit by $100, killed the smaller one in some part awhile ago, and then reinstated the $600 tag on a unit with just 20 more GB of HDD space still falling 40GB short and with a $20 higher tag of the direct competition (360.)

They're not really opening themselves up to gaining much love from the market on the whole.  This drop per-say, of the 60GB unit has just opened the door to a few Sony huge fans who couldn't pony up the $600 as easily as the $500 so they'll see a boost in sales for the time being.  Once those guys get their stuff, just like the Christmas shopping season boom, it will taper off and stagnate again as it's just too much damn money.

They seriously need a fair price and some solid unique titles to start doing some serious catch up.  MS has some good showings for them, Wii has a few too in its short lifespan + that price is just hard to ignore at $250 and games being $30-50 vs $50/60 on the other two.

Again that's why I picked YES, they're 'doomed' for now, not as a company, not as a brandname, just in the sales wars between the three until they get their heads out of their asses.


----------



## wohoo (Jul 12, 2007)

You can't seriously think the PS3 is Doomed? 

because of the graphics it will probably have a longer lifespawn... so when Sony gets to the point when they sell it for like $300 I acctually think i might popular. But that will much likely take a few years.

So I think the PS3 will... Start selling when the price drops and then it might be a bit too late for competition


----------



## cressless (Jul 12, 2007)

QUOTE(skullstatue @ Jul 12 2007 said:


> The PS3 isn't doomed, I don't even own a working PS2 anymore. Call me a fanboy (I loved my Gamecube more than anything) and I will kick you in the sunken hole where your nuts used to dangle, lol. It's just a video game console, if it succeeds then I will be happy, if it doesn't then I will be happy too. I don't wake up and say, "Today I will kill myself if that dammed PS3 doesn't outsell the Xbox360." Competition is good, we need competition, competition is your friend.



Ya damn skippy! The more competition the better for the gamers!

~Cress~


----------



## serious_sean (Jul 12, 2007)

i'm begging that the wii is just a fad. i love my 360, and i just bought a 499 ps3. i'm trying to be platform agnostic, but the fact remains that the wii is a threat to gaming as we know it. 

this is an interesing article about the nintendo's lowest-common-denominator tactics ( by cliffy b's brother, no less ) http://blog.newsweek.com/blogs/levelup/arc...-overlords.aspx


----------



## lastdual (Jul 12, 2007)

Sony's E3 showing is honestly looking very good right now, and with the price drop I'd say things are looking up (for PS3 owners, if not Sony share holders just yet).

I don't own a PS3, but some of the upcoming games have got me thinking that I might change that this winter.


----------



## cressless (Jul 12, 2007)

QUOTE(Vampire Hunter D @ Jul 12 2007 said:


> Well thing is between the PS2 and PS3 generations Sony made a lot of bad public statements, doubled the initial asking price of their system, tried pitching it as an all in 1 media box, and got ballsy enough to tell people to STFU that they were being nice to people saying they priced it too cheap.
> 
> That pissed off a TON of both long standing Sony hardware owners (like myself) and fueled the fires of people who have been strongly allied in their buying power to one of the other guys.Â Honestly Sony basically asked for and well deserved the abuses they've have shoveled at them since pre-launch with their very arrogant, bizarre, and generally very bad behavior.
> 
> ...




What you just described is just what happens when a company is king. Nintendo used to treat its developers with hefty royalty fees so that games would get the "official seal of quality" and then have the security checksum chip for the system to even allow the game to play (wikipedia Nintendo for more details). Though at least I can't recall Nintendo giving the consumers the big public FU...

Sony was on top for ages with the PS2 and they acted all high and mighty - got what they deserved - and if MS or Nintendo get to where Sony was with the PS2 I wouldn't be surprised to see some of the same gall.

If the price drops a bit more or I see a couple really good games on PS3 I'll probably get one; personally I don't think the wii has many good single player games yet for me drop 250$. That's comparable to buying something just because it was on sale. Though Smash Brothers and Metroid should be coming soon... Maybe then


----------



## skullstatue (Jul 12, 2007)

Wait, wait, wait, is the PS3 Open Source or not?


----------



## leetdude_007 (Jul 12, 2007)

Sony has a lot of money to sink and they also are multinational enough to adapt. The Sony name is not going to die for a very long time.


----------



## Legend (Jul 12, 2007)

Yeh, I'd just like to point out that everyone saying,"ZOMG IF YEW F0T3D YESH YOUR FANBOY IF YOU VOET NO URF FABNOY TOO111ONE1!ZUTALORS!11ONENUB!"....
This forum is called "GBATemp". What's a Gba? A product made by NINTENDO. There's gunna be a lot of nintendo fans here. Also, Microsoft has a nice system going for them too.

Quite frankly, Sony has been doing shit so far. They have a lot of franchises going for them that might be able to save themselves, this generation.

Let's all do eachother a favor here, and stop calling eachother 'fanboys'. We're all fans of something, and who fucking cares if you're a fan of sony, m$, or nintendo?

YOU'RE ALL FANBOYS OF VIDEOGAMES, ZOMG ZUT ALORS!!!!!!!


----------



## ozzyzak (Jul 12, 2007)

QUOTE(Legend @ Jul 12 2007 said:


> Yeh, I'd just like to point out that everyone saying,"ZOMG IF YEW F0T3D YESH YOUR FANBOY IF YOU VOET NO URF FABNOY TOO111ONE1!ZUTALORS!11ONENUB!"....
> This forum is called "GBATemp". What's a Gba? A product made by NINTENDO. There's gunna be a lot of nintendo fans here. Also, Microsoft has a nice system going for them too.
> 
> Quite frankly, Sony has been doing shit so far. They have a lot of franchises going for them that might be able to save themselves, this generation.
> ...



It's one thing to be a fan, it's another to make baseless arguments for why Sony is going to fail.  You're right, the GBA is made by nintendo.  But does that mean that we have to bash other systems?  Bash them on merit (or lack of), not just because you're a fan of something else.


----------



## pikachucrackpipe (Jul 12, 2007)

oh btw
http://finance.yahoo.com/q?s=sne
sony's stock after their e3 announcements. it didn't lose


----------



## deathfisaro (Jul 13, 2007)

While we are having "Is PS3 doomed?" poll in global site GBAtemp, in Japanese site somewhere they must be having "Is 360 doomed?" poll.

I think Japanese people don't harass '360 owners in Japan' as much as Americans harass 'PS3 owners in America'.
(quotes just to clarify which area the owners live in, not where the harassment is happening)

Should we concerned so much about how American company selling console targeted at Americans failed in Japan, and how Japanese company selling console targeted at Japanese failed in America, and how Japanese company selling console tarted at everyone succeeding everywhere?

I can't understand haters. If you think something sucks, don't buy it and don't play it. Until when will you stop saying you hate it, when half the world agrees you? When every single Sony workers and its buyers agree you? Well, hopefully by your 10th birthday.

In a free country, you can spend money in any legal way (even in illegal ways) you want. I can buy an empty can of coke for 2 grands, are you going to say "Dude empty can of coke sucks, get a trashed can of pepsi you loser, you can pick it up for free somewhere"?

Actually after this post I'll give up convincing haters to stop hating. Sony and PS3 is doomed, you win. I so freaking regret buying PSP and PS3, all existing and planned games suck in all Sony products, their Electronics is crap, yay 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







P.S.


QUOTE(pikachucrackpipe @ Jul 12 2007 said:


> oh btw
> http://finance.yahoo.com/q?s=sne
> sony's stock after their e3 announcements. it didn't lose


Look at it with 5days or 3months range, it's still lose


----------



## VmprHntrD (Jul 13, 2007)

QUOTE(serious_sean @ Jul 12 2007 said:


> i'm begging that the wii is just a fad. i love my 360, and i just bought a 499 ps3. i'm trying to be platform agnostic, but the fact remains that the wii is a threat to gaming as we know it.
> 
> this is an interesing article about the nintendo's lowest-common-denominator tactics ( by cliffy b's brother, no less ) http://blog.newsweek.com/blogs/levelup/arc...-overlords.aspx


Whoa whoa moron just said what now?  You consider the Wii a threat to gaming?  Since when is creating a new form of controlling a game a threat?  When is marketing your unit at a consumer friendly price a threat?  When is trying to expand into new markets a threat?  You seriously are a fool.  The only real threat both to consumers and developers this generation has been out of control start up and development costs and continued stagnation trying to still convince the same crap people were tiring of in the last gen is so much more nicer with an even better coat of paint.


Crestless: You're right there, Nintendo did it and got burned, but you're also right, they never gave the consumer the big verbal F U at all, just the 3rd parties with those contracts keeping them off Sega hardware for years.  Where I don't and do agree with you on though is whoever takes first again being quite the same kind of outcome.  Nintendo I feel learned it's lesson, also the board and chairman in charge now is a game marker...not a greedy blind tyrant.  MS though, unless Windows ups and vanishes, if they take first they'll keep it.  They can take the pounding with their billions in profit a day to offset losses bribing anyone into exclusive contracts (timed or permanent) and far other devious things both Sony and/or NIntendo have been guilty of int he last 20 years.  The problem being is...those 2 couldn't buy themselves out of trouble, and I think MS could.

...and in general...
Going by an earlier post, think 'death' made it up showing 8mo = X units sold had 360 at 2M, PS3 at 1.5, and Wii at 8.  You can't gauge failure by that at all which is for sure, so the whole console war thing is just dumb sales wise.  Now mind you if it just had 360 and PS3, then yah I can see it.  MS and moreso Sony priced themselves out of the mass consumer market in pricing and saddled themselves with the technophile and/or 'anything including sperm for cash' fanatical gamer market who will buy anything from X company they feel some family bond to no matter how much damn money it'll set them back.  That is where the disparity comes from.  Say the Wii was on the level of the 360 and cost oh $400-500...they'd being overly generous have moved 4m units, but respectively they'd likely be sitting somewhere between 2-3 just because diehard nintendo fans, and curious types for the new gameplay mechanic who got the deep pockets owuld have jumped really negating any substancial lead.

Just something of a hypothetical to consider.


----------



## Strider (Jul 13, 2007)

Regarding the topic question.

Yes.

End of thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





But seriously, trying to keep a objective view - if they don't change something fast (not only lowering the price a small bit) they lose.

I don't care either way. I don't like the X360 or the PS3, and the Wii isn't really playing in the same league. So no high-tech next gen for me.


----------



## SkH (Jul 13, 2007)

Why all of you just say that?? Did you all saying this to PS2 too??!!


----------



## ZeWarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

You know, I have a *Nintendo* Wii. Does that make me a Fanboy? No. I Pretty much HATE my Wii and want to buy a PS3. It's my opinion. Maybe my previous statement was kinda wrong, but I am not a fanboy of either one. IMO this year 360 will win, but I still want a PS3. I'm happy with what it's getting and how good it already is.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 13, 2007)

I think this is my third go here but meh.

To add to Vampire Hunter D's comment I am glad you brought that up serious_sean, to think such a threat could go unnoticed. Consider my local arcades trashed, guitar hero axes smashed (in rock star fashion of course), my DK bongos torched, my maracas for the DC gone, all light guns handed in at the next amnesty, RE chainsaw sleeping with the fishes, dance mats burned with the nonbelievers, racing wheels crashed, camera stuff gone, kids simple controllers banished, skateboard controller snapped and my joystick well and truly resurrected.


----------



## Strider (Jul 13, 2007)

QUOTE(SkH @ Jul 13 2007 said:


> Why all of you just say that?? Did you all saying this to PS2 too??!!



I can only speak for myself, and haven't read the whole thread.

Background: I have been playing video/pc games since 5 1/4" bootdisks on pcs (8088) were modern (pac-man, decathlon...) and have been watching the videogame market ever since.

Sony has been making several grave mistakes lately, being arrogance, pricy and simply ignoring customer demands. Keeping it short here, let me just say the PS3 simply _is not worth it_.

Taking myself as an example, I have no motivation whatsoever buying a PS3. And for me, _it's not even the money_. The console is huge and doesn't have enough games I want; I could not even name ONE right now. I owned several PS1's, own a PSP and PS2.

Also, maybe I've just been burned by the 'quality' of sony products.

p.s. Oh, and no, I didn't say that for the PS2. I actually predicted quite some stuff way beforehand, like the failure of the Dreamcast and the Gamegear, but that's easy to say afterwards. So far I've been saying the PS3 will fail since it's been announced.


----------



## VmprHntrD (Jul 14, 2007)

Well the rules just changed.  I think we need a recount. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sony took having a near win of the show to the biggest dick in the ass move the E3 has seen in a good while.

The $500 is a closeout price on the 60GB unit, it's done, inventory only, and the 80GB unit is the one they're sticking to for $600.

Oh and if I recall right, isn't this the same 80GB unit that used cost cutting procedures by removing the PSX and PS2 chipsets.  Kiss that backwards compatibility the fans were touting byebye.

Anyone else mad now who wasn't quite sure?


----------



## cubin' (Jul 14, 2007)

LOL

sony and the ps3 will be fine just wait a year or two till it comes down in price and has awesome games.


----------



## VmprHntrD (Jul 14, 2007)

QUOTE(cubin' @ Jul 13 2007 said:


> LOL
> 
> sony and the ps3 will be fine just wait a year or two till it comes down in price and has awesome games.



You mean when it comes down, has another upgrade, and then, doesn't come down as the price again is for inventory stock clearing?


----------



## Sors (Jul 14, 2007)

i don't think the PS3 is doomed, however i also don't think it'll ever impact as good as the PS2.

in many senses i see the PS3 as sonys GC. it's a nice console ith some pretty good games coming, but it won't sell tat well and it absolutely won't be market leader.

The PS3 isn't selling well now, it's loosing much third party support to Wii and 360. Probably in a year or 2 after some hits like MGS4 came out and theres another price drop the PS3 will be selling much better, but what will the market look like then?
The Wii will still be selling quite nice, though much worse as now (i don't see the Wii having an as bright future as the DS), the 360 will have sold much better than now (until then many good 3rd party games will be out which aren't shooter games). The PS3 will be a nice alternative by that time, but thats all it will be, it won't reach the "you just have to own one if you are a games"-success of the PS2.

Sony could have done great with the PS3, taking their lead on from the PS2, but they gave it away. I think this is very good for us gamers. since now the market will share much much better on all 3 consoles which all have their novelities and exclusive games will grow better and better by this.


----------

